# The New Sannin vs The Legendary Sannin



## RedChidori (Feb 10, 2014)

Title speaks the truth .



VS



Location: Sannin Battlefield
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 15 meters away
Knowledge: All have prior knowledge due to past encounters
Restrictions: No trolling,  Perfect Susano'o,  Edo Tensei. EDIT: Naruto has ZERO access to Kurama. Sasuke is restricted to MS; he has only the Danzo fight feats, although blindness won't be an issue here.
Additional Info: Naruto and Jiraiya start off in Sage Mode. Tsunade and Sakura both have their Byakogu seals activated. Sasuke starts off with 3 Tomoe Sharingan.

Please provide a legit reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY? FIGHT   !!!!!!!


----------



## Bonly (Feb 10, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Restrictions: No trolling,  Perfect Susano'o,  Edo Tensei.



Lol you're gonna need to restrict a bit more for this to be a close match as Team Naruto is easily to much for the Sannin mainly due to Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## richard lewis (Feb 10, 2014)

Either naruto or sasuke could solo pretty easily. To make this a fair fight your going to have to restrict kurama altogether and restrict sasuke to MS or something. Even then the current sannin would still win pretty decisively.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 10, 2014)

You didn't restrict Naruto OR Sasuke!? Either one could solo with ease. Together it's going to be an annihilation.


----------



## Tarot (Feb 10, 2014)

You might want to restrict Naruto to SM only, and Sasuke well...breaks the match since he can hijack summons with genjutsu or 1shot them with black flames. You'll have restrict Sasuke of genjutsu and Enton so he can only use complete Susanoo.


Jagger said:


> It's funny how these "Legendary Sannin" can be solo'ed by a sixteen years old shinobi.


17 actually


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 10, 2014)

OK Naruto can only use Sage Mode and Kurama is restricted. Sasuke only has his MS Feats up to his fight wit Danzo, he will not go blind.


----------



## richard lewis (Feb 10, 2014)

The sannin still get beat decisively, COFRS fused with enton nukes them off the face of the earth


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 10, 2014)

As soon as Sasuke activates his _Mangekyo Sharingan_, any of the opposing fighters are said ablaze - in all likelihood *Tsunade*, who lacks *any* sort of method to avoid its lethal effects upon contact (as Orochimaru does) or a technique to visually obstruct Sasuke's line of sight.

With their numbers already cut to two-thirds, Orochimaru and Jiraiya will find themselves at an enormous disadvantage. Orochimaru can't breach _Susano'o_, isn't powerful enough to remotely threaten Sage Naruto, nor is fast enough to avoid a skull-shattering punch by Sakura, so the only way he'll possibly contribute is with the _Eight-Headed Hydra_ technique. Which is *pitiably* meaningless in the face of another dose of _Amaterasu_, or a senjutsu-enhanced _Wind Style: Rasenshuriken._

Being the strongest of the bunch, Jiraiya *might* put up a fight, especially against the inferior of Sakura. But soon, he'll find himself either a) lit ablaze, b) beaten into submission by his successor, or c) blown into smithereens by _Sage Art: Massive Rasengan Mega Barrage_ when he attempts to use his 'ultimate technique' which is barely a fraction of the aforementioned attack.

Seriously, the older generation are *massively* weaker, even when hugely restricting the likes of Naruto and Sasuke.

I'd honestly argue that Naruto could win this on his lonesome if granted enough distance. Sage _Art: Massive Rasenshuriken_ would obliterate them.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 10, 2014)

Despite naruto and sasuke being restricted to SM & MS respectively,,, 
the sannin still get beaten quite easily 
Current SM Naruto is quite superior to Jiraiya & Orochimaru 
FRS or COFRS is too much for those 2,,, Amaterasu is too fast for all the sannin to dodge as well as Susanoo arrows,,, Tsunade will get roasted by Amaterasu 
moreover naruto can spam SM clones that can overwhelm each of the sannnin with FRS or Rasengan barrages,,,, simply too much for the sannin
Team 7 win this low diff at most


----------



## BurningVegeta (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm honestly amazed at how much stronger Team 7 are than the Sannin. Not that I'm disputing it, I just never thought about it. Restrictions can be fun but at the same time they are pretty stupid, Sasuke with MS powers who will not go blind isn't any canon version of Sasuke therefore it is not Sasuke. Though like I said it's plenty fun.


----------



## Erjey (Feb 11, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> As soon as Sasuke activates his _Mangekyo Sharingan_, any of the opposing fighters are said ablaze - in all likelihood *Tsunade*, who lacks *any* sort of method to avoid its lethal effects upon contact (as Orochimaru does) or a technique to visually obstruct Sasuke's line of sight.
> 
> With their numbers already cut to two-thirds, Orochimaru and Jiraiya will find themselves at an enormous disadvantage. Orochimaru can't breach _Susano'o_, isn't powerful enough to remotely threaten Sage Naruto, nor is fast enough to avoid a skull-shattering punch by Sakura, so the only way he'll possibly contribute is with the _Eight-Headed Hydra_ technique. Which is *pitiably* meaningless in the face of another dose of _Amaterasu_, or a senjutsu-enhanced _Wind Style: Rasenshuriken._
> 
> ...


You must be kidding... He restricted edo tensei to orochimaru, his best tecnique. With that he could beat milion times the new sannin lol


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Feb 11, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> As soon as Sasuke activates his _Mangekyo Sharingan_, any of the opposing fighters are said ablaze - in all likelihood *Tsunade*, who lacks *any* sort of method to avoid its lethal effects upon contact (as Orochimaru does) or a technique to visually obstruct Sasuke's line of sight.
> 
> With their numbers already cut to two-thirds, Orochimaru and Jiraiya will find themselves at an enormous disadvantage. Orochimaru can't breach _Susano'o_, isn't powerful enough to remotely threaten Sage Naruto, nor is fast enough to avoid a skull-shattering punch by Sakura, so the only way he'll possibly contribute is with the _Eight-Headed Hydra_ technique. Which is *pitiably* meaningless in the face of another dose of _Amaterasu_, or a senjutsu-enhanced _Wind Style: Rasenshuriken._
> 
> ...



Your kidding right? Madara and Hashirama >>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2014)

Current SM Naruto I would say is superior to SM Jiraiya. MS Sasuke is superior to all of them. Sakura would lose to Tsunade, but that doesn't even matter. You can match up the Sannin to Team 7 any way you'd like and Team 7 should win. Sasuke would win against any of them 1 on 1 and so would Naruto, so no matter who Sakura fights, they will end up having to take on Sasuke and Naruto. The worst possible matchup is Sasuke vs Tsunade which will end up with Amaterasu GG and then Sasuke helps Sakura win against whoever she fights.

So yeah, this is Team 7's to win.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 11, 2014)

Current SM Naruto>>>>>Pain Arc SM Naruto>SM Jiraiya

MS Sasuke>>>Oro

Jiraiya gets schooled by his former pupil while Sasuke burns Oro to a crisp. Tsunade pulverizes Sakura, however she has to deal with SM Nardo &/or MS Sasuke afterwards. 

'Neo' Sannin still win.


----------



## asstonine (Feb 11, 2014)

Good fight,

Base Jiraiya = High Tier Kage
Base Naruto = Mid Tier Kage
But, naruto has a better sage mode, and a better move in FRS, which I believe puts him ahead.
(I will assume no ma & pa, since they can both summon them, thus maybe cancelling each other out?)

SM Naruto > SM Jiriaya  

Sakura  < Tsunade 
Sakura is just a weaker version of Tsunade.


MS Sasuke & Orochimaru are way too different to compare, so it's hard to say who would be the most helpful in this group battle.  



All and all, I have to say that SM Naruto takes the win home.  The only possible answer to FRS is Orochimaru's wall summoning, can't remember the name, and that might block the first shot.  But I think they plan a strategy to get around it next time, thus enabling them to take one of the 3 out, and therefore giving them the win.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2014)

Obviously with pro homage arsenal severely restricted of course the Sannin loose 
Op restrict the use of hashirama and madara via edo tensei no other restrictions and I bet you this would be a much much tougher match the neo Sannin might loose 

Unrestricted old Sannin are still pretty close . Jman will have ample time to set up frog song . 

All bijuudama returned via minato and tobirama yes they are part of orochimaru power


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 14, 2014)

With the restrictions as they are, I'm gonna have to go with The Legendary Sannin.

If there weren't any restrictions it would still be The Legendary Sannin because of Edo tensei.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 15, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Your kidding right? Madara and Hashirama >>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke and Naruto.


They're an exception to the rule. Their Rikkudo's heritage is far their classmates.

Even then, both Naruto and Sasuke are supposed to surpass them when the time comes.


----------

